# Derby,Abandoned House,September 08



## johno23

I have driven past this place daily for about 5 years and only recently whilst stuck in traffic in a thunderstorm did I spot it.It looked very atmospheric in dark clouds and lightning so Drama Queen and I came back to have a look around.Currently seeking permission to view interior properly but here are some general shots of the exterior and grounds etc.

We cant find much on its history,but we believe it to be circa 1930`s and a family home to an affluent family for many years.In later times up to about 2006 it was the HQ of a local sign company.Whilst its not one of our best explores the place cut a lonely presence in a busy area with one of the largest gardens we have ever seen.No doubt it was once a beautiful setting before urbanisation. 





The "Amityville"sign.




The grand driveway.




Goes into extensive and awesome garden.




Derelict fish pond,which we nearly fell into.




The rear area,conservatory.




Then we came across this old gem in a garage.




It hasnt turned a wheel in a long time,quite spooky close up we thought




A rather atmospheric window.




Nature is trying to eat the garage roof




Side view of retro windows.




Front view,similar original windows.




Interior with wood panelling,old organ and furnishings.




A rather scary light fitting,a good set for a horror movie in this place.




A similar lantern outside.




A general frontal shot,with lonesome swing.


----------



## Seahorse

That is well sad. Looks like the family walked out leaving everything behind. Including the family car. Cortina, was it?


----------



## magmo

Strange.... The gras looks well maintained.... Well better than mine... so someone is looking after it.


----------



## Exploretime

magmo said:


> Strange.... The gras looks well maintained.... Well better than mine... so someone is looking after it.



I was just about to say the same.  Nice find though, i like the wood paneling especially.


----------



## thompski

That looks like a fairly good condition deco home, good to see the original windows - too many art deco houses in Derby have been ruined with some ill-considered modern additions - Sutton Avenue in Chellaston springs to mind.


----------



## ashless

Oooh I like this! Nice one team!


----------



## Foxylady

Love Art Deco houses, and this one's great...those middle top-floor windows are superb. Lovely garden too. The scary light fitting is well cool.


----------



## squiggly

Weird how they just left their car and stuff...reminds me of the Amityville horror!


----------



## smileysal

ooooooooooooooh I love this, 20's art deco house, excellent find. Love how it doesn't look like it's been altered in any way. 

Excellent pics too. Nice work you two.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## johno23

squiggly said:


> Weird how they just left their car and stuff...reminds me of the Amityville horror!



Yes that is exactly what it reminded us of,hence the sign


----------



## Drama Queen

What a good explore that was but the one thing I didn't like was the car I hate old cars I as think of Christine.

The fish pond really got me as I thought how different it looked.But inside looked really retro and nice that old light was spooky though.


----------



## odeon master

great to see this.
i love houses built from the 30's 40's and 50's , they all have this similar style which i'm a big fan of.
i think though, that this house would of more likely to have been built in the early to mid 50's though looking at the bricks. the metal CRITTAL windows were also very popular well into the 60's. i'v seen many 50's houses having these curved glass panes in them, they really set the house off. take a drive round long eaton derbyshire, there's loads round there.



THE ODEON


----------



## Roy S

Car hasn't been taxed since 1993 -

The vehicle details for ERR 481V are: 

Date of Liability 01 01 1993 
Date of First Registration 07 08 1979 
Year of Manufacture 1979 
Cylinder Capacity (cc) 1993CC 
CO2 Emissions Not Available 
Fuel Type Petrol 
Export Marker Not Applicable 
Vehicle Status Unlicensed 
Vehicle Colour RED 
Vehicle Type Approval null 
The information contained on this page is correct at the time of enquiry. 
Vehicle Excise Duty Rate for vehicle 
6 Months Rate £101.75 
12 Months Rate £185.00


----------



## timeteamtom

Nice find, maybe the owner/s passed away and with no relatives go to auction? 
Just seems weird seeing the car there? Unless they moved abroad?


----------



## Seahorse

Roy S said:


> Car hasn't been taxed since 1993 -
> 
> The vehicle details for ERR 481V are:
> 
> Date of Liability 01 01 1993
> Date of First Registration 07 08 1979
> Year of Manufacture 1979
> Cylinder Capacity (cc) 1993CC
> CO2 Emissions Not Available
> Fuel Type Petrol
> Export Marker Not Applicable
> Vehicle Status Unlicensed
> Vehicle Colour RED
> Vehicle Type Approval null
> The information contained on this page is correct at the time of enquiry.
> Vehicle Excise Duty Rate for vehicle
> 6 Months Rate £101.75
> 12 Months Rate £185.00



I thought it would be tax exempt? It's damn near 30 years old.


----------



## screech

Great find, like the Cortina, i had one as my first car!!! Brought back some good memories.

The Cortina would only become tax exempt if it was built before February 1973.


----------



## Commando

Yes, this is a great old art deco building. I wonder where they went; it's like the Mary Celeste. It was also good to see the old Ford Cortina. You never see any of those these days. I would hate to see the vandals get a hold of this place. Great pictures; thanks johno23.


----------



## johno23

Thanks for the comments everyoneYes that old Cortina was a real gem which brought back some memories as it was like our family car when I was younger.Its a lovely house in even lovelier gardens just sat there going to waste really,very strange indeed


----------



## huggles

screech said:


> Great find, like the Cortina, i had one as my first car!!! Brought back some good memories.
> 
> The Cortina would only become tax exempt if it was built before February 1973.



Built before 01/01/1973. So cars registered in 1973 are sometimes tax exempt but you'll need to be able to prove it (ie, a heritage certificate).


----------



## Twisted Nerve

There is even a blue wheelie bin in the photo and I don’t think the blue bins have been around for that long, well not here in West Lothian anyway!


----------



## Random

An amazing find, and not at all chavved up. Well done. 

That car gives me the creeps


----------



## thegooddoctor

Nice pictures. This house is about 5 min from where I live and I never realised it was abandoned - must have a wee look!


----------



## Mv2008

hi i'm new to this forum and i was wondering if you could help me you see i saw this house and i thought it was excellent, i am an art student at derby university and i would love to use this house in my artwork but i need to know exactly where it is. If you could help me in anyway if would really help me x thanks x


----------



## SCL001

ive just been and had a look around. any ideas of any owners that may come back or security?
id love to look around
and ur right the garden is massive!
i wudnt mind living their


----------



## johno23

We managed to "sort of"trace the owners through the company that owned it and left a number but they never got back to us.Not been any activity there as far as we have observed since we went last.

Its a waste of a good old house and grounds really,A bit of a mystery as to why they dont bother with it


----------



## Trudger

Hi, can you PM me the address of this abandoned house and any developements with it?
Ta


----------



## SCL001

this place is active, i went their when it snowed and their was children and adults footprints, the bins in the garage wer moved in the space of a week and full and a new lock has been put on the back door.. mhm


----------



## johno23

I think someone calls in now and then just to keep an eye on it,dont think its in permanent occupancy though


----------



## Trudger

This house is owned and checked on regularly by someone who lives very local.
If you have access to a large sum of money, they _might_ be interested in selling.
PM me for details.


----------



## SCL001

Trudger said:


> This house is owned and checked on regularly by someone who lives very local.
> If you have access to a large sum of money, they _might_ be interested in selling.
> PM me for details.



how large?
and how do you know?
x


----------



## Trudger

I did some tracking and found the owner.
PM me for details - sorry, not chatting in the open forum.

T


----------



## frantastic

I love these pics. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Clair-lou

Can you PM me Trudger about the price etc, I can't seem to message you?


----------

